# Come on, how come you can't love agility..



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

and agility people. This is from Susan Garrett's blog and a video she put together showing not quite perfect runs but how she still learns from these. AMAZING runs and love the music!

Viddler.com - Lessons Learned at WAO - Uploaded by susangarrett

It's not on youtube so you have to click on the link ^^^

And turn up the VOLUME


----------



## AgileOllie (May 13, 2011)

LOVE IT!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Are there GSDs that are even remotely as fast as the border collies? Those dogs are totally insane. MRL, do you happen to know of a video showing ultra high drive GSDs doing agility? Or is it kind of one of those things where a well trained, high drive GSD will never beat a well trained high drive BC...?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

wildo said:


> Are there GSDs that are even remotely as fast as the border collies? Those dogs are totally insane. MRL, do you happen to know of a video showing ultra high drive GSDs doing agility? Or is it kind of one of those things where a well trained, high drive GSD will never beat a well trained high drive BC...?


One of the big differences between our GSD's that are within the standard, and BC's is SIZE. And it really makes a difference with the general laws of physics for speed, but more particularly for turning/stopping/flipping/take off's landing.... 

But there are some smaller GSD's out there that can beat the BC's... Have you seen my friend Marisa with her Tang?





 
This was her first GSD, a rescue called Draven. He's also amazing...


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I love agility but Stosh...not so much. He doesn't understand why you have to jump over something when all you have to do is push it over with your chest.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks for the videos, MRL (all of them)! The BC's just amaze me. I am sure they have all levels of drive- just like GSDs. There is a "very high drive" (says the owner- who is clearly right) BC in my agility class and he is really amazing to watch. Just so amazingly fast... However, according to Moe Strenfel's Foundation Training for Agility 3-DVD Set, dogs that spin a lot are lacking a solid, clear handling system- and this dog spins towards the owner quite often.

What really shocked me about the BC videos above is that the dogs never spinned towards the handler during the run. Even as fast as those BCs are, the handler was always in control and the dog never failed to understand what the handler was telling it to do. This is really amazing, and something I want to strive for!

The GSD videos were exactly what I was looking for. When you see those ultra fast BCs, it makes you wonder (or it makes me wonder anyway) what an "ultra fast" GSD actually looks like doing agility. Seems like these videos fit the bill nicely.

Thanks again!


----------



## AgileOllie (May 13, 2011)

My border collie, Doc, who I got JUST for agility HATES it. He is a rescue, but is built beautifully - for conformation. The difference between working and conformation lines doesn't stop at appearances in BCs. Many times they loose their drive as well. 

Check out Flash Paws out of Houston. If you've been interested in agility for a while, you've probably heard of Jane Simmons-Moake. Her books got me started in agility. Several years ago, they started out with goldens bred down for speed. Her husband began running a GSD and now has a few who are awesome. They are AMAZING and a sight to behold. I'm lucky that I live so close to them that they are at EVERY trial I go to. Joan actually helped me pick my last puppy (Quick) for agility. 
I can't say enough awesome things about them. If you ever get to see them run, you should. It's a treat!

Their website: FlashPaws Productions


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

Thank you thank you for sharing... SG is one of my agility hero's - esp in that she generously shares the successes and ALSO the challenges and how she worked to overcome them. Great teacher. Recommend her book Shaping Success about her less than likely agility partner Buzz and what they learned together. 
AgileOllie that is so wonderful that you have a connection with JS-M... she has inspired so many people with her wonderful smooth handling style and books. You are very luck.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

AgileOllie said:


> Check out Flash Paws out of Houston. If you've been interested in agility for a while, you've probably heard of Jane Simmons-Moake. Her books got me started in agility. Several years ago, they started out with goldens bred down for speed. Her husband began running a GSD and now has a few who are awesome. They are AMAZING and a sight to behold. I'm lucky that I live so close to them that they are at EVERY trial I go to. Joan actually helped me pick my last puppy (Quick) for agility.
> 
> Their website: FlashPaws Productions


Gordon Simmons-Moake was at the AKC Nationals with me and his runs with his GSD ALMOST got him into the finals. Just missed out in the 'sudden death round' so you can watch him and his dog at 8:50... He ran clean, but so did the BC that beat his time to get into the finals....





 
Wildo, you may want to join up with Susan Garrett's blog, lots of good info. She's also on facebook. http://susangarrettdogagility.com/


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> One of the big differences between our GSD's that are within the standard, and BC's is SIZE. And it really makes a difference with the general laws of physics for speed, but more particularly for turning/stopping/flipping/take off's landing....


 It could be that at the very highest levels these things make a difference. But IME most issues with GSDs are issues of drive - a lot of them just aren't that into it. There is really no reason that a high drive GSD couldn't be competitive against BCs in local trials. My corgi is fast, despite being less than ideal in terms of weight:height ratio and general structure (crooked short legs, long body, heavy for his height). Entlebuchers are 16" - 20" weigh 50-70lbs with a long body and shorter legs but I have seen some very fast ones. In standard GSDs with no major structural flaws should not be at any major size or build disadvantage. There are fast GSDs out there but IME they are in the minority. I suspect some of it is due to which type of GSDs people who get into agility are likely to have. I have seen many show and pet bred GSDs in agility and few working GSDs. I suspect some of it is due to training approaches used too, as GSDs are rather different temperament wise than the more common agility breeds. BCs love to work, GSDs love to work for and with their people.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Here's a drivey GSD doing a 60-weave challenge:

http://youtu.be/m0Et6DV1YJ0


----------

